# too much barking and too much indoor accidents



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I am having a lot of trouble with Gryff and Jinx.

1 - They bark way too much. If the doorbell rings, if a person walks down the street, if the garage door goes up, etc they both go nuts. I have two citronella bark collars that I put on them. The bark collar has taught them that they can't bark with the collar on! As soon as the collar isn't on, they bark.

2 - They are BOTH still messing in the house. They don't do it too much when I'm home, but they do it all the time when my husband is the only one here. I take them out much more often. DH wants them to tell him when they have to go. I agree, but I also know that I don't want to clean up after them, so I take them out every few hours and when they do tell me they have to go.

3 - I would like to try the bells as a way of having them tell us they need to go out, however they bark like mad every time a bell rings!!!! I'll take any suggestions. 

Ivy


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi Ivy

How old are your dogs?

I don't have any tips for the barking as my guy never barked after the first few weeks of having him home so I don't have any advice there.

With the toilet training I really think it's a case if going back to basics as if they were young pups because it seems clear they have learnt the wrong behaviour - to go inside. Also what techniques have you been using when they go inside? It's important not to scald given that makes them nervous to go in front of you and increases the chances of you being able to take them out and get them to go or may mean they do it inside in hiding.

The bell training is basically used as a signal so when they tap the bells they are let outside. This at first can be a big game to them from what I have heard from others who have used the bells but eventually they learn its connected with going potty.

I would also suggest if your already not to clean the areas inside thoroughly where they have had accidents to eliminate any smells. Generally household cleaners won't do this (maybe to the human nose) so you will need to use specific ones.

I would also suggest they have restricted access to the house until they can be trusted. My puppy hasn't had an accident in the house for 5 months (he is 8 months old) but he is only on a sectioned off area when we aren't home and when we are is only allowed on tiled areas.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Old enough to know better! Gryff just turned 6 and Jinx is over a year old. They are never scolded. Now that it is summer, I have a room they can stay in, but if they are in there, my husband won't be able to hear them if they want to go out.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

1) With the barking, I think most Hav owners understand that it happens with situations you have described. One step at a time is probably the best approach. Teaching them to 'shhh' and having them stop is a good start. Oreo is good at that. He will be perched on the ottoman looking outside and see another dog. He'll bark but if I tell him to 'shhh' he stops. I don't think I can completely eliminate his barking.

2) Do you have a strict feeding schedule and pooping schedule? Taking them out randomly I don't think helps much. I have Oreo on a strict pooping schedule and he poops at that time. (9:30am and 6:30pm). I take him to pee at 7:30, 1pm and sometimes at 9pm if he tells me he has to go. He'll sit in front of me and whine to let me know he needs to go pee.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Like other have said routine, routine, routine and back to basics. Accidents, in general, are owner's fault. How long is too long when they have accidents on your husband's watch? If they can't be watched, they should be given less freedom - crate, expen, one room, etc. They only get more space if they prove reliable for a reasonable length of time. Clean up the spots with enzymatic cleaning and treat them both like puppies. Cut them off from accident prone areas (my Hav snuck upstairs to pee after I thought he was trained (7 mos) - so we blocked off upstairs until he was 2 yo).

Whether I have work or am at home, it's a long morning walk, a long post work or evening walk, and short pre-bed walk. Occasionally, he'll ask to go out mid-day for a quick pee but not often.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I agree with all that has been said. Bottom-line, at their age, you're dogs sound bored. An over-rested and under-stimulated dog misbehaves in all sorts of ways. A tired dog; is a good dog.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

consider training them to bark on command. For my little guy, he doesn't do anything for free that's a trick command.

and the flip side would be to teach them a 'quiet' command, which means they get a treat for being quiet, aka NO barking.

I agree exercise helps, but if the dog has a default setting of barky, you need to change that default setting.


----------

